# Going on vacation for two weeks...how do I feed my fish?



## InvertedVantage (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi all. I'm going home for the holidays and, being a college student, all my friends are too. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to feed my fish for the two weeks I'll be gone? Thank you!

EDIT: Before it gets mentioned, I can't take them home with me. I live in the tropics and I'm currently attending school in upstate NY. I doubt the TSA, in all their wisdom, will let me get around their 3 ounces of liquid rules. 


Thanks for any help, it's much appreciated.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

How big is the tank? That is actually more important than food. If it is anything smaller than 5 gallons (or 5 gallons without a filter) you will need to just take the tank with you. 

Do you only have a betta, or do you have other fish? Bettas can go at least 2 weeks without food, but many other species cannot.


----------



## InvertedVantage (Aug 23, 2011)

I only have a betta, and the tank is a five gallon with a small heater pad, a single decorative plant, and a decorative jar with no gravel. 

I've been meaning to get to the pet store to get more stuff for it (just in general, I think he's getting kind of bored of it), and I have two weeks to do that if I need to get anything else.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Is the tank filtered? If so, how long has the filter been running? As long as it is filtered, it should actually be fine. Just do a 50% before you go, and again as soon as you get back. If it does not have a filter, you don't have enough time to set up a cycle, and I am just not sure if the water will be okay for that long.

If you do go to the store, don't waste your money on the feeder pyramids, or even an automatic feeder. The former pollutes the water, and the feeders tend to do that or worse. Very unreliable.


----------



## InvertedVantage (Aug 23, 2011)

I've left the tank before for two weeks without changing the water (usually it's every week but sometimes things get in the way), I'm not so worried about that; I didn't notice any issues by the time I switched the water. It's the feeding that has me concerned.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

There are automatic feeders you can get. I don't know how well this one works but it might be worth a try..
http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-BettaMatic-Automatic-Feeder/dp/B0049U45K8

Normally I would recommend not feeding your betta while you are gone but 2 weeks is a long time and very hard on your fish. So what I suggest is doing a 100% water change the day you leave (don't feed this day) set up the automatic feeder to just expel one or two pellets a day and change the water as soon as you get home.

It's not an ideal situation but I think it will work.

Edit.. This one is more expensive but has MUCH better reviews. http://www.amazon.com/Everyday-Feeder-Programmable-Automatic-Dispenser/dp/B001F2117I


----------



## InvertedVantage (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I'll look into automatic feeders. I'm going to ask some roommates of friends to see if they might be willing, but I'd like to have a backup plan just in case.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Ghost shrimp might work. Though if he is in good health, he should be fine for 2 weeks. I have left my fish for almost that long, and one is quite old. They are tougher than we give them credit. 

Honestly, I have never heard any good things about automatic feeders. They tend to mold, overfeed, or both! IMO, you are more likely to come back to a dead fish from that, than just a hungry one. Plus if he isn't eating the water quality will stay higher.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

anyone have an opinion of the gel vacation feeders out there?


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Sometimes those automatic feeders end up dumping all of the food in at once.. too many horror stories here on the forums about them.. but as 1fish said.. 2 weeks is a risk. 
If you have a few bucks to spare- can buy a small or medium kritter keeper from PetCo for less then $10 and just take him with you  
Otherwise, I would see if a friend could feed him a few times while you are away, making sure they know exactly how much to feed. 
As mentioned before, do a 100% the day before you leave, and when you come back, because 2 weeks is a long time to go without a water change.

As for the gel ones.. I wouldn't trust them.. just like the pyramid feeders and such, they may pollute the water too much, especially a smaller tank.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Plus as someone who tries to eat naturally and feed my fish the same, the idea of the gel stuff is terrifying. If it doesn't decay, what does it do in the body?!?


----------

